# Housing Outdoors in CA



## EdwardtheTegu (Nov 29, 2008)

My tegu is currently housed inside in a normal reptile terrarium, but I would like to move him outside once he gets a little bigger (he is still only about a foot long). We have an aviary that used to house tropical birds, so at one point it was well insulated. But it is run down, plus it needs to be able to hold in some humidity. It is a basic wood frame with pexiglass. It is also quite large and I would like to avoid using more energy than necessary. I know that I would like to have a basking spot and UV bulbs, plus maybe some heat pads. Just keeping the heat in easily is the problem. Any suggestions would help. Thanks!


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 30, 2008)

you want to get the proper lighting asap aswell as calcium suplememnt. As for your cage, don't use Pine or Cedar. As for insulating, you shouldn't need too. You live in a year round warm place, and with the proper lights and placement, you won't have a problem with it staying warm. As for the energy costs, it's unavoidable with the minimum lighting you will need. Your tegu will benifit from having a large enclosure, around 6 x 3 by 2 high. If your lights are right, all will be well. Remember Calcium is one of the most important things with a tegu. And lights are equally as important. The need them to prevent MBD (metabolic bone disease)


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 30, 2008)

And as for housing outdoors, many people in your area are housing outside Are you up in the mountains or down in the valleys? And is your yard near Pine or Cedar trees? Them types of tree are toxic to a tegu. If your yard has Pine or Cedar, housing outdoors will be dangerous


----------



## EdwardtheTegu (Nov 30, 2008)

He wont really be in an outdoor environment, its just not in the house. The aviary itself is pretty big, but is all enclosed. I wont have to worry about him getting into things he shouldn't be... And we do live in a nice place for warmer weather, but in the winter it still drops to the low 30s, upper 20s. I guess since he will be hibernating it shouldn't be too big of a deal, but Im just wondering how much heat I should still have throughout the whole enclosure... Should I only have his burrow and the surrounding area monitored, or should I keep the whole aviary warm?


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 30, 2008)

I guess you can get away with puting a basking light in If the aviary has a clear path for sunlight to get in, with out having to pass thru glass. The UV levels are your biggest concern. Pure, unfiltered sunlight that can just shine thru without screens or glass is the best source for it all. I'd just put a night heat source near his burrow and a basking light for the cloudy days and I'd bet it'll be the best enclosure yet

If you could remove the roof of the aviary so sun light has a free path would probably be best. As for heavy rain you want to give your tegu a place to get out of the wet aswell as some highland. If you could I'd put the burrow up on higher ground too. So it don't flood.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 30, 2008)

Also I'd clear out all the dirt and soil and put fresh stuff down, aswell as clean the aviary thuroughly of any bird droppings. Just to be safe from any foreign contaminents the birds that were there b4 have left behind.



Do you have any pictures of the aviary that you can post?


----------



## EdwardtheTegu (Dec 1, 2008)

Not yet but Im working on it. I would rather get some pictures when its fixed up. Cobwebs aren't very attractive... It was actually a gazebo with a spa before it was an aviary but we never used it, so the birds got a nice new home! Its above ground, so flooding isn't a problem, and we built a solid wood floor and pexiglass to keep in the heat. There are also windows with screens for warmer days and to let sunlight in, and there is a huge dead tree coming out of the middle so the tegu has something to climb on if he wants. Its not exactly made for a giant lizard, but will work perfectly! And I wont feel bad about keeping him locked up in a cage all day... Im also thinking about making an actual underground burrow where the spa used to be so it will be nice and big for him...


----------



## EdwardtheTegu (Dec 1, 2008)

I am also hoping that since the enclosure is large enough for me to fit in comfortably, it will be less stressful for him when I want to visit with him. And I can just watch him while he does... whatever tegus do! And its just a short walk to the house... Oh, question though. Do you know if tegus like rain? I know they like swimming, but if its warm enough (california) rain, will he enjoy some time in it?


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 1, 2008)

Um They tend to just ignore it Mine doesn't mind when I mist his cage. He just sits there and watches me. If I spray him he sometimes move. Sometimes he sticks his tongue out. As for climbing, they can do it, but they don't much. The screens and windows is something to consider working on tho. Glass and screen interfere with the Suns rays. The glass and screen block too much of the light and also UV rays thet are vital to a tegus health. Just might want to open it all up more. Sounds like a really nice enclosure tho. Mine don't have no gazebo lol


----------



## EdwardtheTegu (Dec 1, 2008)

Its actually just wire for the "screen" so it still lets plenty of sun in. As for the tree, I think Im mostly just going to use it for decoration since its already there, and if he wants to climb he can. Better to have it available and not use it than not have the opportunity. And I think the only time he would actually be in the rain would be if I put him there. I was just curious...


----------



## EdwardtheTegu (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a couple questions about the substrate too... 
1) Which is better for in the terrarium, coconut fiber or cypress mulch? Maybe a combo?
2) Once he is moved to the aviary, what can I get in large quantities that wont cost me a fortune?
3) Do I just clean when I see the substrate is soiled, or should I completely replace it all every now and then?
:?: 
Thanks!


----------



## EdwardtheTegu (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh, and I have been reading everywhere to get sphagnum moss for humidity in their hides and stuff, but I am having some trouble finding it. What about "beaked moss"? I just want to make sure whatever I buy isn't going to be poisonous or anything...


----------

